

The Myth of Writers Block (and what to do when you're blocked)   - wglb
http://secretsofconsulting.blogspot.com/2011/01/myth-of-writers-block-and-what-to-do.html

======
hoag
We were actually trained to overcome this during our bar exam prep courses.
The solution?

Just. Start. Writing.

I don't think this solution is just another played out cliché: after all,
isn't it what we entrepreneurs tell other would-be entrepreneurs who have
"been thinking about this really awesome idea?" Stop
thinking/analyzing/planning and just pull a Nike and "just do it"?

Same thing, really.

